# Bitte einmal für die ganz langsamen unter uns ...



## Aeon (1. Mai 2006)

Howdy!

Irgendwie versteh ich nur Bahnhof in den anderen threads, also bitte mal für die ganz langsamen unter uns (also mich^^).

1) Wie stelle ich mein BLASC richtig ein? Habe soweit alle Einstellungen vorgenommen, nur hab ich keinen Plan was ich unter "Verbindung" angeben muss.

Ich nehme einfach mal an das der Grund dafür, dass mein Char im Herold nicht angezeigt wird, eben darauf zurückzuführen ist?


2) Wie mache ich das mit den Visitenkarten? Finde irgendwie nichts wo ich entsprechend was einrichten könnte.


Ich weiß, ich habe mich jetzt als absoluter Noob geoutet . . . aber ich fürchte in dieser Hinsicht bin ich es auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetz
Aeon


----------



## Rookie (1. Mai 2006)

jeder fängt ma klein an, stell dir vor, irgendwann einmal war jeder ma nen newb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

unter "Verbindung" brauchst du nix weiter einstellen, sofern du keinen proxy-server für dein inet zugang benutzt, falls doch, solltest du die nötigen angaben einfügen

dass du deinen char nicht siehst liegt evtl daran, dass die daten erst in einen pool hochgeladen werden, wo sie dann nacheinander in den herold (so heißt die datenbank) geladen und aktualisiert werden, dass kann (soweit ich weiß) 20min oder so dauern, am besten du schaust einen tag nach dem upload nochmal nach

die visitenkarten siehst du dann in deinem char-profil im herold unter dem läufer "Visitenkarten", du kannst dir das bei einem beliebigen char in der datenbank einmal anschauen, unter den visitenkarten stehen dann die jeweiligen links die du verwenden kannst um die jeweilige grafik anzuzeigen

hoffe ich konnt dir helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeon (1. Mai 2006)

Dir schon mal vielen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werde einfach morgen nochmal reinschauen in den guten Herold^^

Hmm . . . irgendwie hab ich mir das komplizierter vorgestellt, scheint aber selbst mir einzuleuchten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetz
Aeon


----------



## Aeon (1. Mai 2006)

Juhuu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie das Logo verrät, hat alles wunderbar geklappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hätte ich gewusst das es so einfach sein würde .  .  . also einfach sein würde für mich zu verstehen .  .  .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übrigens liebe ich diese smilies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Könnte stundenlang weitermachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zu setzen, aber jetze ist erstmal finito^^

Greetz
Aeon


----------



## Patrice (1. Mai 2006)

Wahnsinn ! Du bist der einzigste Besucher seit Wochen der nach einer geklärten Frage immernoch da ist. Damit könntest du noch ein paar anstecken, wäre nicht verkehrt.

Willkommen


----------



## Aeon (2. Mai 2006)

Patrice schrieb:
			
		

> Wahnsinn ! Du bist der einzigste Besucher seit Wochen der nach einer geklärten Frage immernoch da ist. Damit könntest du noch ein paar anstecken, wäre nicht verkehrt.
> 
> Willkommen
> [post="111735"][/post]​



Erstmal danke für den Empfang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Schaun ma moi" würde der Kaiser sagen^^ Da es immer irgendwas gibt was ich gern wissen würde . . . also frei nach dem Motto:"Kennt jemand die letzte Zahl von Pi?" oder dergleichen . . . werde ich euch garantiert öfters hier löchern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetz
Aeon

P.S.: Und die Smilies sind einfach Klasse!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.P.S.: Aber ich glaube das erwähnte ich schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (2. Mai 2006)

Aeon schrieb:
			
		

> ...also frei nach dem Motto:"Kennt jemand die letzte Zahl von Pi?" oder dergleichen...



mich würde eher mal die formel für pi interessieren, bin nur zu faul zu googlen ^^


----------



## Cheraa (2. Mai 2006)

Rookie schrieb:
			
		

> mich würde eher mal die formel für pi interessieren, bin nur zu faul zu googlen ^^
> [post="111754"][/post]​




pi = 377 / 120  , oder gleich 3,14...

Gibts da echt ne Formel für ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrice (2. Mai 2006)

Es gibt keine direkte Formel zum Berechnen von Pi. Man kann Pi nur zwischen zwei Zahlen einschachteln. Die einfachste Möglichkeit ist, dass man in und um den Kreis ein Quadrat zeichnet, wie es einst Archimedes getan hat.


----------



## Rookie (2. Mai 2006)

und dann is pi das verhältnis der beiden quadrate zueinander?
das vom inneren zum äußeren oder das vom äußeren zum inneren?

/edit ich glaub ich geh ma googlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeon (2. Mai 2006)

Seid ihr auch ganz sicher, dass es nicht nur eine rafinierte List irgend eines ausserirdischen Volkes ist, der Menschheit ein schier unlösbares Rätsel aufzugeben um uns davon abzulenken, dass sie unlängst damit begonnen haben uns zu unterwandern??

All unsere lebenswichtigen Systeme unter Kontrolle zu bringen ohne das wir es merken?? Denkt ihr wirklich, wir werden noch von unsers gleichen regiert?? Ich wette die ISS ist in Wirklichkeit keine Forschungsstation sondern wird so etwas wie ein Raumschiffhafen, an der sie ihre Schiffe andocken und neues "Bodenpersonal" absetzen . . .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wenn wir jetzt Seite an Seite stehen, können wir diese Bedrohung vielleicht noch abwenden. Also findet schnell des Rätsels Lösung, damit diese Taktik der Ablenkung endlich ein Ende findet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetz
Aeon


P.S.: Für die Richtigkeit bzw. den Sinngehalt etwaiger Verschwörungstheorien übernehme ich keine Gewähr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
P.P.S.: Und nein, ich gehöre keiner ausserirdischen Rasse an, die um ihre eigenen Pläne zu verdecken, mit falschen Theorien versucht davon abzulenken!
P.P.P.S.: Und ja, es ist wirklich nur Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (2. Mai 2006)

http://www.mathematische-basteleien.de/vieleck.htm schrieb:
			
		

> Da beim Kreis A' und r² bzw. U' und 2r proportional sind und der Proportionalitätsfaktor gleich Pi ist, läuft die Kreisberechung auf die Bestimmung von Pi hinaus.


also is es der proportionalitätsfaktor von A zu r² und/oder U zu 2r

hab ich eh morgen wieder vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheraa (2. Mai 2006)

gut das ich den quatsch nimmer brauche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hustla (2. Mai 2006)

und ich komm da grade erst rein!!!!!!!!!

-.-

und hab schon jetzt keine lsut mehr auf die ganzen pi's potenzen wurzeln und all son quatsch ...


----------

